# neutering



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

how much did it cost you to get your male/female rabbits done?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

lil_muppet said:


> how much did it cost you to get your male/female rabbits done?


just a little black pud bacon and pastry no 4 for an hour done:thumbup:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

My female rabbits cost £90 all included each.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think my female was around £60


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

My male bunny cost me loads! He went in for his op but they couldn't locate one of his testicles! So they had to bring him round from that and then do an even bigger op coz they had to cut his belly open a little bit 
So altogether it ended up costing me a little under £100.

My girl bunny was already spayed when I got her from rescue. 
My new girl bunny will be spayed soon and I've been told it will be £85-ish, depending on how much she weighs at the time of the op.


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

Mine cost £40 for the boy and £45 for the girl this included 2 post op checks as well. The costs were based on their weights, if they were over a certain weight it was more (not too much more but can't remember exactly how much). Mine are both mini lops.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Mine cost me £85 for a doe, £65 for a buck and they kept them overnight to makesure they were pooing before letting me take them home.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Females are £50 and Males are £40 inclusive with 2 check up appointments. When they did the spay wound by accident on Darwin before they realised he was a boy, they only charged me the boys neuter price, I think they felt bad they made the mistake!

*Heidi*


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Alan was around £70 with the pain relief etc included.

All my other rabbits have come to me pre-neutered from rescue centres


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Stewie cost about £40 - £45 (cant be sure but its around that) he had dental work done at the same time and pain relief, he also had a follow up appointment. it came to £68 in total :thumbup:

Dora is due to go for her spey in the summer and i was told it'd cost me up to £70 (but she is quite a big bunny)


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

My male cost less then my girl, he was around 80$ and she was around 100$ I guess it depends on where and who you go to.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

£50 I think and they kept him overnight to make sure he was eating, drinking and pooing again


----------

